# operation crosshair



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

Its arrived, my Asus Crosshair is here and ready to make some gory kills and embarress them Conroers  but first we have some physical board tweaking to do. As I'm not a "commercial" person or an advertising billboard the first thing to do is remove that "Republic of Gamers" logo, its only stuck on with some strong double-sided tape. I've also removed the whole heatpipe from the mainboard, theres no way I'm trusting the fate of 160 bones on stock thermal materials. (in this case odd rubbery pad things..not even paste just rubbery pads..) I'm not sure what to do about the thermal material on the chipsets yet, its not the standard yellow waxy crap or the pinky "foamy" bubblegum look-a-like stuff. It sorta looks like the coolermaster premium compound, and thats pretty decent stuff, so I might leave that alone..

Anyone else who buys the Crosshair, dont be expecting a full copper silent cooling system, despite what reviews and Asus claim, its not. About 70% of it is in actual fact copper "coloured" aluminium. The heatpipes themselves look like they are actual copper though, and of average quality. To the merit of Asus though the "copper" cooling solution is relatively well assembled and the bases of it are quite nicely finished, not mirror shiny like you would expect from anyone like Zalman, but its not a terrible pitted finish, smooth.

Thus concludes analysis and scrutiny assessment 1. 

Feel free to chime in folks


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

can you take a picture?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

of the lapping job?


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> of the lapping job?



EVERYTHING
board, heatpipes, lapping job, etc


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

lol ok ill whip out the camera an post pics, almost done, one final part of the heatpipe assembly to sand


----------



## Urlyin (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice ... Ket    look forward to your pics and some benchmarks... what CPU and mem will you be using?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

heres the pics, memory i will e using is PC6400 (most likely has D9 fatbodys ) and a 3500+ when it arrives, so im hoping for 2.7-2.8ghz at least. as ya can see, spent a while doing a real good sanding job, pics dont really do justice to the shiny finish i got on it.


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

i got to 2.7 on my, you'rs will go a bit further 'cause you have a better mobo and memory
very nice system, are you thinking of buying a quadcore when they come out?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 6, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> heres the pics, memory i will e using is PC6400 (most likely has D9 fatbodys ) and a 3500+ when it arrives, so im hoping for 2.7-2.8ghz at least. as ya can see, spent a while doing a real good sanding job, pics dont really do justice to the shiny finish i got on it.



Sweet - never would have thought of doing that improvement.  Being anal, I'd probably take mesurements before and after the thermal improvements   Also, doing a test-build out of the case is easy and save the hassle of case-work.  I'm about to help a friend do an Conroe / NForce-SLI build and plan on doing that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

ill go quad yes, i would of measured thermal improvements, but as i said i dont have the cpu yet so it made that kinda difficult to do


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

oh and for anyone wondering,yes near the cpu socket that is the 8 phase power regulation  anyone think of any other board mods before i place it in? i think ive done alli can to the board, shame really, i enjoyed lapping that makin it look real purdy and much more efficient


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 6, 2006)

Ketxxx, man:

You have balls dude, lol... 



Personally, I am quite afraid to go ripping up brand new equipment as you have. Oh, I have in the past, when stuff I have won't "push" any higher (I've posted one such experiment I did in photos of a GeForce 4 Ti4600 aircooled mod I did here), & when it's REALLY "out-of-date" only.

Then again - I probably am not as "adept" @ it as others here are either.

APK

P.S.=> Good luck in your quest to make it better than it is, & blowing away the Intel Conroes here on the tests we have done... TALL ORDER THAT, imo! BUT, if anyone here's able to do it? It'd be you imo.

AND, since my current ASUS A8N-SLI Premium mobo has the same basic general arrangement (heatpipe driven cooler/semi-phase-change type setup), I may end up doing the same @ one point someday...

I had NO idea they were using thermal pads, because I too, think they suck... @ least when compared with something like Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive (my 'weapon-of-choice' in the area of attaching heatsinks to chips here)... 

Have you considered watercooling? It gave a system just like mine (AMD Athlon64 x2 4800+) a HUGE boost over mine in ScienceMark 2.0... just a thought, & I know: MONEY TALKS! They say talk's cheap? Not when money is doing the talking... apk


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 6, 2006)

lol i havent even fired the board up yet just ripped it right apart  thing is id never be happy until i did that and it saves ripping the system apart again. my weapon of choice on ICs is AS Ceramique, non conductive so wont harm anything, and it does a job thats easily comparable to AS5. records in SCM2 will e broken too  be interesting to see what a stock AM2 system scores due to that massive bandwidth AM2 has. id never go water either, waste of time and money, if i ever moved from air, it would be something worthwhile like somewhere in the -10c range  cant wait to see idle and load temps with the lapped heatpipe either, should show some very respectable numbers


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2006)

right well a minor update, everything is being built now, might remove the heatpipe system again just to make sure everything makes good contact, still waiting on the cpu tho


----------



## pt (Sep 7, 2006)

why don't you get another 6800GT instead of getting a x1800XT?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 7, 2006)

cos the difference is only £20 or so by the time i sold my gt and picked one off fleabay for £60-70. new pics will come soon, still building. only absolute perfection is good enough for me


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 13, 2006)

its all up and running folks  format to do then business begins


----------



## pt (Sep 13, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its all up and running folks  format to do then business begins



i want too se how much that thing will overclock


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 13, 2006)

oooh shineyness. 

i just took a look and that is a very good mobo layout save the pata/atx connector. 

i cant wait to see what u get on benchies


----------



## Canuto (Sep 13, 2006)

You're not the only one 

I just want to see if it's true what ketxxx said about beating the conies.


----------



## pt (Sep 13, 2006)

Canuto said:


> You're not the only one
> 
> I just want to see if it's true what ketxxx said about beating the conies.



he's going to beat them, just not with a 3500+ with stock cooler  
with a nice si-128 he probabily beats the 6300 at stock


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

heh, watch me beat them connies down good  right now im just burning things all in, and the stock cooler isnt that bad, 39c  can probably get it down, but itll do for now 

oh yeah, the chipset on the crosshair gets toasty, very toasty. glad i took the time lapping the whole assembly making it as efficient as possible. probably try an find a wee fan to stick on it soon.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 14, 2006)

just make sure to remove the ihs and replace all the crap they call thermal paste...then lap the shit out of it...then everything else. 

now heres the question...what is THE BEST aircooler?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

ill reseat the cooler and replace the fan with one i already have, no removal of the ihs for now as temps are good even with stock cooling. the design of the retention clip for the stock cooler is shit as well, it wont fit on, once u snap the plastic bar clean off the retention clip though it fits on perfectly and snugly socket 462 style


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ill reseat the cooler and replace the fan with one i already have, no removal of the ihs for now as temps are good even with stock cooling. the design of the retention clip for the stock cooler is shit as well, it wont fit on, once u snap the plastic bar clean off the retention clip though it fits on perfectly and snugly socket 462 style



39ºc under load?
wich is your case?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

nah 39c is idle, 50c ish is 100% load and a room temp of about 27c. ive already lapped the base of the stock hsf to a very nice smooth naturally shiny finish. probably going to remove the hsf tho and remove some of the thermal paste, from there im gonna see about fitting an 80mm fan i have to the hs, stock fan seemingly only shifts like 17cfm, its a bit crap really.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

The tweaking has started, thus far as you can guess hardly anything has been done, but I have set Trc to 16, that netted me a 5.032 second gain in SPI 1.5 1MB test. Already its clear as day AM2 is very sensative to Trc settings where S939 doesnt really give a flying rats arse. ( S939 Trc setting 21 > 16 = 2 seconds ish SPI 1MB, AM2 TRC setting 21 > 16 = 5 seconds) Latency isnt too bad either, 52ns currently, everything stock.


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

keep us updated


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

well the clocking has started, stock cpu vcore and 2v vdimm sees me at 2.42GHz and DDR840 4-4-4-12. I may crank things up some more, see if the cpu can handle 2.6 on stock volts, but the golden rule applies here, gently bently


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> well the clocking has started, stock cpu vcore and 2v vdimm sees me at 2.42GHz and DDR840 4-4-4-12. I may crank things up some more, see if the cpu can handle 2.6 on stock volts, but the golden rule applies here, gently bently



cool  
i bet your max should be 2700mhz as well as me, on stock cooling, i can be wrong


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

call me greedy but im hoping for 2.7 stock volts


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> call me greedy but im hoping for 2.7 stock volts



no way, i want to see a screenshot then


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

well that screenshot could come soon, i just run sciencemark 2@ 2.64GHz stock vcore


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx i just hope you can teach them connies a lesson.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

dont worry, them there connies will learn  just treating the D9s gently atm, BIOS setting of DDR667 which is like a 1:1 for AM2 A64s.


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> dont worry, them there connies will learn  just treating the D9s gently atm, BIOS setting of DDR667 which is like a 1:1 for AM2 A64s.



aren't you using ddr2 800?
2.64 on stock vcore  
wich are the temps now?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

screenshot incoming 

check-it-out


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

oh and yeah im using ddr800, but as switching to ddr800 makes little difference, sticking with ddr667 is the better option, also allowing for tighter timings with a faster fsb\cpu speed that way


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

just a _minor_ note that on STOCK vcore im now running 2800MHz


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

You're aiming for 3ghz right?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

3.2GHz  but i dont think stock cooling can hack that, i'll need to modify it. or if anyone wants to donate a A64 X2 stock cooler the ones with double\triple copper heatpipes that would be GREAT!


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> just a _minor_ note that on STOCK vcore im now running 2800MHz



at wich temps are the cpu at 2800mhz?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

about 40c idle  anyone want to donate one of them stock A64 X2 copper heatpipe coolers? 

ed - about to attempt 2.9GHz, cross everything!


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

Good luck w're rooting


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

the news is in, 2.9GHz IS stable  due to the insane frequency now though i have bumped up the vcore just a smidge to 1.45v (1.4v stock) 700MHz oc so far cant be bad ey fellas?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

So far so good.


----------



## pt (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> the news is in, 2.9GHz IS stable  due to the insane frequency now though i have bumped up the vcore just a smidge to 1.45v (1.4v stock) 700MHz oc so far cant be bad ey fellas?



cool, can you help m get to 2.9?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

im really not doing anything special atm, just slowly raising my FSB. good news is 2.9GHz should be pretty solid if not completely solid. bad news is i cant hit 3GHz @ 1.45v


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

What are you going to try now?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> im really not doing anything special atm, just slowly raising my FSB. good news is 2.9GHz should be pretty solid if not completely solid. bad news is i cant hit 3GHz @ 1.45v



well that just sux dont it this is the max i can hit @ stock is 2.4ghz not bad for a s754 and considering i can only get to 2.55ghz w/ 2.5768v (my boards max) s754 why cant you go faster though i am very happy that i got the ram to do 2.0-2-2-5 @2.75v but hey its oc'd to 320mhz hehe and thats way better than 266mhz


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

Is that on stock cooling?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

@ canuto, more volts 

cdawall, 266 is just the chipset frequency, it in no way represents the ddr2 frequency (apart from in incremental increases), which is in actuality currently hovering around DDR800 @ 2v  very low for ddr2.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> @ canuto, more volts
> 
> cdawall, 266 is just the chipset frequency, it in no way represents the ddr2 frequency, which is in actuality currently hovering around DDR800 @ 1.9v



i was talking about mine ddr266  not ddr2 like yours has im not that dense


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> @ canuto, more volts


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

hmm...think i should jump to 1.5v and see if 3GHz is stable? wacha think folks?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 14, 2006)

You're the pro here we should be asking you what you think 
As long as you don't burn it it's ok.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 14, 2006)

Canuto said:


> You're the pro here we should be asking you what you think
> As long as you don't burn it it's ok.



if it starts to smell funny you know youve gone to far  1.5v is ok on 90nm i think


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 14, 2006)

yeah i know, i just dont want to try it on the stock cooler so im a lil cautios lol

@ azn, yes practically stock, 2.9GHz is stable on 1.45v


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 14, 2006)

What are your temps @ 2.9Ghz?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

36c idle, room temp of 25c


----------



## cdawall (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 36c idle, room temp of 25c



try for 3.1ghz w/ 1.5v the cooling sounds like it can handle it (bloody amd mustve improved there hsf combos again as mine is no were near those temps)


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 15, 2006)

With a better cooler, you can reach new heights!


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

i know  im hoping 1.55v 3.2GHz+


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh GOG


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

you can get it to 1.5 on a well ventilated case, and probabily 1.6 if you direct a house fan to it  
my ddr2 533 runs at 771.4 at 1.95v stable at 4-4-4-12, max i can get with it


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Oh GOG



  

right, some tweaking fun ill get down to shortly, having to download the new ai booster as the one i have goes nuts when i try increasing fsb more when its already at max redline lol


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)




----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> right, some tweaking fun ill get down to shortly, having to download the new ai booster as the one i have goes nuts when i try increasing fsb more when its already at max redline lol



that programs sucks on the m2n-e, as soon as i pass the 215 fsb it reboots


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

have u updated your bios, got the latest ai booster, set vdimm and timings manually and everything else on auto with ai nos disabled and tried things manually?


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> have u updated your bios, got the latest ai booster, set vdimm and timings manually and everything else on auto with ai nos disabled and tried things manually?



nah, i just tried it when i try to overclock it first time,  i give up and gonne to the BIOS, it's easier


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

u should give it another bash  ai booster is actually good as it applies the changes directly to the bios not just in windows


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> u should give it another bash  aii bosster is actually good as it applies the changes directly to the bios not just in windows



the BIOS has lots of problems, it will probabily won't work very well, i have to set everything manually


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

thats fubar. any bios updates at all for the board?


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thats fubar. any bios updates at all for the board?



yep, 3, no one solved the Bios problem nor the low vdimm, as the board as the same layout as the sli version i think it should handle 2.1vdimm but no BIOS has it


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

with a little work, u might be able to flash a better bios as longs the boards are identical almost


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> with a little work, u might be able to flash a better bios as longs the boards are identical almost



i don't know how to flash, i use the asus update, i also don't know how to edit the bios


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

well if thats the case, best not mess with it 

update: 3GHz seems to be mysteriously unstable, it could just be ai booster where ive topped out the redline bar though so ill try adjusting setings from bios. there could be several factors creeping in now though, various chipset voltages, or vdimm. my money is on chipset voltages as 265 is quite some way to come on stock chipset voltage.

ed- nvm found the problem i think, myd9s are handling ddr828 @ 1.9-2v 4-4-4-12, right at the low end for voltage, so ill bump it up a bit and see what happens.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

*3000mhz! :d*

This is just TOO good not to have a screenshot of!  1.5v vcore (1.45v would probably be stable) and 2.1v vdimm and here she is! 3000MHz! 

and to think we were impressed with 2800mhz @ 1.45v


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

muhahahahahaaaa! think them connies are starting to get a bit worried yet?


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> This is just TOO good not to have a screenshot of!  1.5v vcore (1.45v would probably be stable) and 2.1v vdimm and here she is! 3000MHz!
> 
> and to think we were impressed with 2800mhz @ 1.45v



ths screenshot is making me


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

3200mhz is the objective know.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

indeed 

look on the bright side pt, them connies are gonna be worrying some  i have to actually put some work into 3GHz now though, its not quite stable it would seem with firefox getting odd errors and needing to close  

.............

..give me 10 minutes


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> indeed
> 
> look on the bright side pt, them connies are gonna be worrying some  i have to actually put some work into 3GHz now though, its not quite stable it would seem with firefox getting odd errors and needing to close
> 
> ...



why don't you buy a cooler? it will surely improve temps


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

I want to see them connies burn in hell 
When are you gonna post some benchmark scores?


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I want to see them connies burn in hell
> When are you gonna post some benchmark scores?



said by an intel guy


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

If intel had its way we'd all be using 32bit single.core 6Ghz cpu's and netburst would never die


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 15, 2006)

EEEEK!!

although 6ghz would tear threw encoding like no other


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm useing single-core 32bit p4 prescott 2.8ghz. Only 533fsb but the 1MB l2cache I dig. I think it's a very good cpu. Costed 200$ give or take


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

That wasn't my point.
My point is that we wouldn't have much progress in technology if intel ruled the market alone, look at the intel-amd rivalry we only benefit with it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I want to see them connies burn in hell
> When are you gonna post some benchmark scores?



when i get 100% stability i will, ive already  backed it off to 2.9GHz to get rock stability and tweakage then ill hit 3GHz for rock stability.

@ pt; id really like to try one of the copper heatpipe A64 X2 coolers cos i like modding stuff  so if u know anyone that has one get em to pass it my way


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

first test folks, ignore all but the 1mb score as they are old. overall i dont think 31.5 secs is too bad with just raw cpu speed doing the work  hopefully i can get around ~26 secs with optimised mem timings.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

And sciencie mark 2?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

SCM2 is very CPU dependent, also making it quite memory dependent too, once i have everything tweaked 1600pts maybe more shouldnt be impossible by any means, but for now tweaking continues


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> SCM2 is very CPU dependent, also making it quite memory dependent too, once i have everything tweaked 1600pts maybe more shouldnt be impossible by any means, but for now tweaking continues



 i want to see that cpu to go straight to top10


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

lol dont worry, im aiming for 6th right now  i have to really work with memory timings now. going to get a nice stable and fast 2.9GHz with awesome mem timings then ill hit the 3GHz and beyond barrier, at 3GHz tho i officially class my pc as travelling at warp speed


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 15, 2006)

here ya go folks, first round of full tests, not really any tweaking more just obtaining stability, still not bad scores, plenty more performance to come though


----------



## pt (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> here ya go folks, first round of full tests, not really any tweaking more just obtaining stability, still not bad scores, plenty more performance to come though



cool, but it still has plenty to give


----------



## Judas (Sep 15, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> here ya go folks, first round of full tests, not really any tweaking more just obtaining stability, still not bad scores, plenty more performance to come though



Nice  score.


----------



## Canuto (Sep 15, 2006)

pt said:


> cool, but it still has plenty to give


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

ok folks im back after a temporary sidetrack on making the onboard HD audio kick some serious arse. I'll have some everest ultimate benichies to post by end of the day


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Sep 16, 2006)

*Whoa there*

Ok, I am pretty shocked guys. Whats all this hatin on the conroes?? AMD had their time to shine, about 3 years, but its pretty much over for now. I'm sorry to burst your bubble Kettxxx but back wen I had my 3700 sandy it did mid 28's not to mension that 939 systems still get higher benchies. and "them conies can burn in hell" wow thats falling a bit on the fanboy side if not jus plain idiodic, not to mension that the 6300 oc'd at $180 will spank an fx-62 at $1200. And maybe its just me but I've had nothing but bad experienses with AMD systems. I run my computer shop, bout to get it official, online and all and through my 6 years of experience Ive never came across a stable overclocked AMD system like I said, maybe its just me but I had to go through 3 mobos and 2 cpu's to get that 3700 stable, and still it is not stable, I had to switch it to a 144 , the good stepping and even THAT is crap for overclocking. Another thing, about the whole stock 6300 thing thats abit off, you cant compare an AM2 3500 with a 6300, first of all the 6300 is dual core, not singe, you should be comparing it to a Conroe-L or Core 2 Solo when and if they come out. Second of all, you just dont compare an overclocked cpu to a stock one, you compare an oc'd cpu to an oc'd cpu. oh and last thing, Kettxxx, my TeemXtreem PC2-6400 are currently runing at 1Ghz 4-4-4-4, 2.2 and no heatsink......


----------



## cdawall (Sep 16, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:


> Ok, I am pretty shocked guys. Whats all this hatin on the conroes?? AMD had their time to shine, about 3 years, but its pretty much over for now. I'm sorry to burst your bubble Kettxxx but back wen I had my 3700 sandy it did mid 28's not to mension that 939 systems still get higher benchies. and "them conies can burn in hell" wow thats falling a bit on the fanboy side if not jus plain idiodic, not to mension that the 6300 oc'd at $180 will spank an fx-62 at $1200. And maybe its just me but I've had nothing but bad experienses with AMD systems. I run my computer shop, bout to get it official, online and all and through my 6 years of experience Ive never came across a stable overclocked AMD system like I said, maybe its just me but I had to go through 3 mobos and 2 cpu's to get that 3700 stable, and still it is not stable, I had to switch it to a 144 , the good stepping and even THAT is crap for overclocking. Another thing, about the whole stock 6300 thing thats abit off, you cant compare an AM2 3500 with a 6300, first of all the 6300 is dual core, not singe, you should be comparing it to a Conroe-L or Core 2 Solo when and if they come out. Second of all, you just dont compare an overclocked cpu to a stock one, you compare an oc'd cpu to an oc'd cpu. oh and last thing, Kettxxx, my TeemXtreem PC2-6400 are currently runing at 1Ghz 4-4-4-4, 2.2 and no heatsink......



im 100% stable on a stock amd hsf @ 2.44ghz right now thats a 22% oc and my ram is @ 325.4mhz (ddr266) running 2.0-2-2-5 so whats this about unstable maybe you just cant oc amds worth a crap. this stuff about intels oc'ing like crazy up till conroe they were not very good unstable and all that just cause it takes some brain power when you oc the amd cpus(htt setup ram clks and all that) doesnt make them a bad cpu i mean when was the last pre0conroe intel you saw running 100% stable @ a 100+% oc i dont know of any that ran stable @ more than 75% oc look @ the semprons running @ 3+ghz that right there is 100% of oc power  and stable @ that dont dis that amd oc i think the issue was operator related not machine related if you catch my drift


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 16, 2006)

agreed. the intels may be good but they still arnt as good as amds in price/performance. amd cpus were designed to be more intricate vs intels. 

and for the record skyline you only get 1 or 2 incrdible overclockers out of 100. but you only need that cpu if u plan on 4ghz+. my 3200 is sitting at 2.6ghz with shit ram. my buddies 3200+ is sitting at 2.4. both are stable as hell.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

ok skyline, i have no patience atm so ill be blunt, stfu. go have your rant elsewhere. nobody appreciates your thread shitting, especially me when im just setting out to show some potential AM2 performance. and now to disect;

1. my temps are on stock cooling, thus for stock is not bad, of course, im sure your aware im using stock cooling atm as you read my posts 

2. dual can be compared to single easily for performance numbers, showing current value of dual core cpus and if their really worth it in real world applications. and, you will find comparing CPUs clock for clock gives a much better performance comparison.

3. its you. and if u want to play the numbers game fine, around 13 years and counting for me.

4. i mentioned numerous times my ddr is not well optimised atm, so im not even sure in what your point was mentioning your PC6400 does 1GHz :|

5. your happy with your 6300, fine whatever, people have their opinion and if they dont like it thats their choice. nobody is particularly saying conroe isnt good, im chasing them to prove a point, end of.


----------



## gerrynicol (Sep 16, 2006)

sitting @ 2.8 GHz on my x2 3800+, stable, comps been on running benchies and stuff for 7 straight days, "not stable" hahahaha, ok then.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Ketexx, my friend and I invented a symbol for thread crappers. We call it the virtual birdie ,.|.. 

I am sure you can figure out what it is . He has yet to see a stable overclocked AMD system, my ass, I have overclocked T-bred's, Barton's, and Venice's without any instability issues.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

on a lighter note heres a pic i forgot to post, check out that reflection on the PSU too


----------



## Slater (Sep 16, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> first test folks, ignore all but the 1mb score as they are old. overall i dont think 31.5 secs is too bad with just raw cpu speed doing the work  hopefully i can get around ~26 secs with optimised mem timings.



aw comeon with my 3700 with ddr-333 ram ratio I was able to get in the 29's


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 16, 2006)

dammit, last time im gonna say it, my ram is NOT optimised yet


----------



## Canuto (Sep 16, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> on a lighter note heres a pic i forgot to post, check out that reflection on the PSU too



Ok getting back on topic...
Love the reflection


----------



## JC316 (Sep 17, 2006)

I love that mirror shine in the PS.


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Sep 17, 2006)

*....*

Ok no, I'm not shitting anyone's thread, the guy that said "them connies can burn in hell" I'm shittin in him cos thats just stupid wen a fanboy says something ridiculous like that cos he's jealous. and 2, I know what you're doing, I build AM2 systems for customers and I appreciate somebody finally doing something with an AM2 system instead of taking the easy way out with a 6300. 3. No one should even be buying single core cpu's its kinda stupid when the future of computing is 2, even 4 core cpu's. In a year when Kentfield and the AMD version of quad core come out to go with Vista you're gonna be completely obsolete, you'll be like the guy running xp2600 barton with W2K. If your talking about price "value" of single vs dual, on newegg right now a P4 541 is $112 while the Pentium D805 that can easily hit 4Ghz is $92. There's your value, and its AMD's fault for being idiots and making the cheapest Dual core $150 for $60 less, I'd take the 805, there's your price/performance. To cdawall, I JUST said that up until conroes intels AMD would have been a better choice, and I havent found ONE SINGLE article saying that a 6600 didnt overclock at least 3.2/1400, let alone unstabliity. and no its not me, because I've overcloced almost every computer I get my hands on successfully, unless hardware is crap. and I've repaired literaly hundreds of computers and every AMD is a pain in the ass, allways corrupting files, always blue screens, never being able to handle multitasking. and 325 2-2-2-5 is really nothing to be proud of guy, Ive done 475 2-2-2-5 with my ocz gold rev.2's. To Kenny, saying i have a 3200 at 2.6 is like saying I have a GTO2 at 625/1200, IT STILL SUCKS MUNKY B***S oh yea, no one is playing number games, thats just to show you that I'm not some noob making assumptions. and one last thing Mr. Mushkin, I'd like to see you try and push your ram as high as it goes, I wanna see if it even comes close.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok heres some more results, i would screen capture but theres lots and im lazy 


Everest ultimate 2006

Memory Read: 8.35GB\s
Memory Write: 7.74GB\s
Memory Copy: 7.11GB\s
Memory Lantency: 51.2ns
VDIMM: 1.8v
Memory divider: DDR533
CPU Vcore: 1.47v (Actual 1.44v under load, 1.46v idle)
CPU Multiplier: 10x
CPU FSB: 280MHz
CPU Speed: 2800MHz currently

Not terrible scores, but I'm not satisfied with them. Sadly theres also not much I can do atm to increase speeds as there is a VERY weird BIOS bug,check the screenshot for yourselves


----------



## Canuto (Sep 17, 2006)

Talk about math...


----------



## pt (Sep 17, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Talk about math...



lol
nice case ketxxx, does it have any fan on the side?
and when you can run sm2 and the other benchmarks on the forum


----------



## JC316 (Sep 17, 2006)

I thought computers were supposed to be smart when it come to adding.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

Skyline, im not an idiot, i bought a single core for the soul purpose of dual core is pointless with quad core coming soon, so why would i waste money on a dual?  lastly dont worry, my memory will be tweaked eventually, it takes time testing hardware methodically and finding its ceiling before bringing it all together. Now stop crapping, everybody was enjoying seeing an AM2 system being messed with and stretching its legs a little and u have gone and spoiled the atmosphere. If you insist on spoiling the thread, I will have your posts deleted, have a nice day


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

pt said:


> lol
> nice case ketxxx, does it have any fan on the side?
> and when you can run sm2 and the other benchmarks on the forum



Indeed, the case has an 80mm side intake\exhaust, SCM2 and so on will be run when I have everything tweaked up good  and in case anyone missed it with that BIOS screenshot, look at my CPU speed, then my CPU multiplier and FSB speed, nice bug Asus gave me a laugh, now go fix it in your 0201 BIOS


----------



## Oo_Skyline_oO (Sep 17, 2006)

*ooooooook I'll stop*

Ok ok, I'll stop dissin AMD, even tho I told you it was pretty cool you having the balls to go with an AM2 at the moment, with all of your knowledge, AND after saying that I myself build AM2 systems. and oh yea, jus one more ?... I was under the impression that everyone pretty much sells their old systems when new ones come out and use the money towards teh new rig, wouldn't a 3800X2 oc'd make more muny when quad cores come out? lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

No. PC parts lose value on a sliding scale, so the higher spec, the faster they tend to lose value as new stuff emerges. Meaning a DC wouldnt actually be worth much more than an SC likely, which means a bigger financial loss to me


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

Oo_Skyline_oO said:


> To cdawall 325 2-2-2-5 is really nothing to be proud of guy, Ive done 475 2-2-2-5 with my ocz gold rev.2's.



i have ddr 266 dipass stock timings 2.5-3-3-6@2.5v im running 325@2.0-2-2-5@2.7v you managed 75mhz on ram tht cost more than my whole pc big fricken woop whats sad is benchamark wise i bet i still beat yours running ddr475 so kiss off


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> No. PC parts lose value on a sliding scale, so the higher spec, the faster they tend to lose value as new stuff emerges. Meaning a DC wouldnt actually be worth much more than an SC likely, which means a bigger financial loss to me



if you give me a good deal i may be persuaded to purchase your old am2 when you get quad core  its a big upgrade from my old s754 so i would be happy that is asuming i dont win the lottary any time soon  texas lotto


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

want my pc4800? £110 shipped, or £105 shipped if your in the uk


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> want my pc4800? £110 shipped, or £105 shipped if your in the uk



nope sry remember s754 maxes out the mem cntrlr @ ddr440  waste of money for me im saving for vid card not ram its holding me back more than the ram anyway  ti4200ftw


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

ill sell u some cool 939 stuff  just add mobo


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ill sell u some cool 939 stuff  just add mobo



lol its not worth it  939 sAM2 bro s939 gone


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 17, 2006)

s939 is actually still speeding along well  especially if you happen to get an xpress 3200 chipset, it can  hang there with the best of em


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 17, 2006)

cdawall said:


> lol its not worth it  939 sAM2 bro s939 gone



It is worth it...939 is on par w/ AM2. DDR2=more latencies, so about same performance.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 17, 2006)

same performance but double the thouroput. 

s939 is a final system not a starter. theres little upgrade path and ddr is on its way out as we speak. not to mention ddr2 is now cheaper per gb then ddr.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 17, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> same performance but double the thouroput.
> 
> s939 is a final system not a starter. theres little upgrade path and ddr is on its way out as we speak. not to mention ddr2 is now cheaper per gb then ddr.



thats y i dont want it  


btw how stupid can you be read this its a pm im going to make public so said person learns to get a life



			
				Oo_Skyline_oO said:
			
		

> my ocz gold plats rev.2 oc'd 75mhz
> yours went 59 go back to pre-k.
> 
> ps. i paid 80 for them refurbed on newegg.




now that being said i got 22% increase in mine and he got an 18.5% increases on worse latencys than mine now who got the better oc its really tuff for me to say and all 
dripping w/ sarcasm over here


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

more screens folks  to satisfy curiosity as well, top speed these modules seem to have without me getting down and dirty with memory timings, termination voltages etc is DDR950 also notice despite a single core in a few cpu tests i run it stands up well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

update: ive just been having a little play and something well odd just happened, fluke maybe but it doesnt seem like it.. at 2.96GHz idle cpu temps are 40c, however i just increased to 2.99GHz and cpu idle temp dropped to 38c, a bit of an odd anomaly and only really posted as something that may be relevent to others clocking a F2 orleans

ed - 3010MHz  may not look like much but every step past 3ghz is impressive!


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2006)

niice man!


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

spanku very much  3.01GHz seems to be the uppermost ceiling for this cpu with stock cooling, im 80% certain a decent 3rd party AM2 cooler would see it stable. next up is testing how high my chipset can handle for FSB, fingers crossed for 330+ as i can unleash the beast if it can handle that


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> spanku very much  3.01GHz seems to be the uppermost ceiling for this cpu with stock cooling, im 80% certain a decent 3rd party AM2 cooler would see it stable. next up is testing how high my chipset can handle for FSB, fingers crossed for 330+ as i can unleash the beast if it can handle that



great oc now lets see that 330mhz fsb that would be cool as hell


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

*how low can i go? well this low *

Today I decided to see how tight I could take DDR2 timings, and surprisingly I took them to 3-4-3-10 @ DDR738 speeds, I havent tested any higher yet but suffice to say 3-4-3-10 is quite impressive, heres some screens for u folk to take in.  I'll be seeing how far I can take these modules with 3-4-3-10 timings soon. IF they can reach DDR800, then its safe to say they can blow most other faster modules out the water  in fact, their probably already doing a pretty good job of that, but lets see how far they can go


----------



## Canuto (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

ever the man of many words i see


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ever the man of many words i see



i think you can do better onthe timings 

jk


----------



## Canuto (Sep 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ever the man of many words i see



 Always.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

lol. sadly i cant. well...i can likely take 10 down to like 7\8, but apart from that i cant, most other timings are already @ 2 so yea


----------



## cdawall (Sep 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol. sadly i cant. well...i can likely take 10 down to like 7\8, but apart from that i cant, most other timings are already @ 2 so yea



lol i was just messing with u  to superior timings  see if i post mine it will be sadening though i have managed to get ~ddr400 spec outta this stuff well at least according to everest home edition


----------



## pt (Sep 18, 2006)

cool, when is your x1800xt comming?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

it comes when i have sold some stuff to regain some squids i shelled out buying all this stuff  crosshair alone was £160


----------



## Canuto (Sep 18, 2006)

At least it was worth it.


----------



## pt (Sep 18, 2006)

Canuto said:


> At least it was worth it.



if i had the money i would buy one too


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

true. my "poor" 3500+ @ 2.95GHz basically destroys whatever is thrown at it


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2006)

2.2 to 2.95 not bad. now you just need a solid video card and ur set.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 18, 2006)

i can go over 3GHz with a decent cooler  i need to get my hands on some faster ram too, DDR980 isnt fast enough my 68gt still isnt bad either,  if i ever fit a vf900 on it 470mhz~ is deffinately doable, and the gt takes a massive speed leap at frequencies around that.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 18, 2006)

just so u know once that x1800xt comes u will have a whole nother load of tweaking to do. i get roughly 720/930 on mine at 1.45core 2/2 memory


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

right, well two things, 1. ran a SPI 32MB test and got times down a little more (26m 53.3 secs) and secondly a 2nd 3500+ I ordered just arrive, so more to play with  stepping on the CPU is LBBVF, feels a bit dubious, but we'll see 

kenny, i know x1800 will give me a ton more tweaks, its all good tho


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

well, ive just finished a 70 run burn-in session wit this new 3500+, she idles around 30c stock vs my other LBBVF 3500+ which idles around 38c. under 100% load this new 3500+ doesnt even reach 40c vs the other 3500+ which @ stock load temps were about 50c ish. time to see how this new 3500+ OCs


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

xD

but you want to beat my comp?
well let me see how far i have to downclock my cpu i guess 1,6-2,0 gig is enough for your 3 gig  am2 

;P


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

rolf, u wish. @ 2.9GHz~ my AM2 keeps up  quite nicely with a Duo2 T2500, which effectively operates at 4GHz counting both cores, but factoring overhead and efficiency into the equation means you can consider a T2500 to be say 3.6GHz


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

hey tell me some tests for cpu let it run on your rig i will do the same and work that i have same results then i will tell you on which gig i did them k?^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

k. ill find some decent CPU tests and run them when i get a chance


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

pm so i dont miss youre results^^


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

will do. go check the legion thread, i added details of each division


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

done iam in it


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

*First real SCM 2.0 score*

here ya go people. first score ive really spent any time on tweaking. all things considered its not a bad score, however im going to lower multi and see if these modules can keep their extremely tight advanced latency timings around DDR900.

A quick everest memory read and write test returns a read of 9.1GB\s and a write of 8.1GB\s


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

sec^^


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

http://img.techpowerup.org/060816/Capture005.jpg
scienemark on 3,4
everest:



















first is read second is write


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

so i need a 1,7 to beat your comp


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

nope, the CPU uses both cores, meaning your CPU runs effectively around 3GHz (taking into consideration efficiency and overhead). to beat my 2.9. need a single core conroe to do any real comparison tho. you will find as well an extra 100mhzx2 probably wont take you to 1492 either, probably about 1460


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

but i only need 1,7 gig and even an x2/opti dual wasnt beating a connie in scienemark 2


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

1.7GHz is for each core, not just one  an opteron is still the same architecture as the commercial A64 too, their just produced to a higher standard.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 19, 2006)

enjoy ppl  new SPI scoresheet. better RAM and i know id really be screaming, breaking <23min in SPI 32MB for sure.


----------



## pt (Sep 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> enjoy ppl  new SPI scoresheet. better RAM and i know id really be screaming, breaking <23min in SPI 32MB for sure.



cool


----------



## Canuto (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 20, 2006)

anything for me to compare that with?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 20, 2006)

just thought you guys may like to see a crazy 70% chipset OC, voltage for the chipset isnt stupid high either, 1.35v from 1.2v. i have no intention of frying anything so 1.35v will be max i think. anyway heres that crazy 70%, ill update when i find the max.

update: erm, asus....im at a 85% chipset OC on 1.35v here....

update2: please asus.....may i have some more FSB options


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

gimme a second for super pi ;P


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

on 2,9


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 20, 2006)

erm, 1.94GHz + 1.94GHz = 3.88GHz - overhead \ efficiency = 3.6GHz ish. if u want an effective 2.9GHz your looking @ roughly 1.6GHz per core - overhead \ efficiency = 3GHz. You should be aware however that SPI XS mod 1.5 is dual core capable, in other words, its using both cores when u run it.


----------



## pt (Sep 20, 2006)

100% overclock  , i want that mobo too


----------



## cdawall (Sep 20, 2006)

do you feel special cause you got a 400mhz bus    bet i could to if i tried but as seeing as i can only get a max fsb of 300 it would be a little more difficult stupid cheap bored


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

ketxx read only the fsbx9
i have eist enabled so my multi drops to 6
so super pi was on 2,9 gig
and here about super pi using dual core:


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 21, 2006)

cdawall said:


> do you feel special cause you got a 400mhz bus    bet i could to if i tried but as seeing as i can only get a max fsb of 300 it would be a little more difficult stupid cheap bored



actually its very difficult getting a 100% chipset OC, your CPU needs to have a strong memory controller along with the chipset itself being capable. just because the options are there, doesnt mean the chipset can handle it


----------



## cdawall (Sep 21, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> actually its very difficult getting a 100% chipset OC, your CPU needs to have a strong memory controller along with the chipset itself being capable. just because the options are there, doesnt mean the chipset can handle it



all i can get is a 50% cause of my lack of options and lack of overvolting the chipset doesnt help either  of well its as stable as a rock so i dont care


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 22, 2006)

Nothing new to report yet, but heres a list of BIOS issues with the crosshair as of beta 0201. None are particularly major by any means, there are a few things that would be nice to have available in the BIOS however.

Crosshair General BIOS tweaks required

- Re-calibrate BIOS CPU temperature reading (-5c)
- Add nF590 SLi chipset temperature
- Add extra BIOS save \ load profile

Crosshair general fixes required

- Correct wrong CPU MHz speed displayed in BIOS after a failed boot

Crosshair added BIOS options required

- Add divider for DDR2 600 
- Add divider for DDR2 1000
- Increase FSB options to 500MHz

Notes;

Fine tuned voltage is not registered by BIOS or AI Booster; eg: setting 1.48125v still registers as a 1.475v reading.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

Well, I've had much frustration tweaking things and I'm still not done. I do however have a nice new SCM 2.0 score for you guys to check out 

Molecular Dynamics: 57.18s
Primordia: 293s
Execution Time: 9.54s


----------



## Canuto (Sep 23, 2006)

It's looking great so far.


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Well, I've had much frustration tweaking things and I'm still not done. I do however have a nice new SCM 2.0 score for you guys to check out
> 
> Molecular Dynamics: 57.18s
> Primordia: 293s
> Execution Time: 9.54s



keep up the good work


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

lots of tricks to pull off yet  i think i can get molecular dynamics down to about 54s, primordia to about 288s and execution time down to 9 - 8.8s


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

lol how is that your molecular d is only about 5s more than mine? i get low 60s


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

molecular dynamics is cpu intensive in a massive way and is dependent purely on clockspeed and how efficient the core architecture is.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

ok so 2.46ghz is somehow similar to 3.2ghz how? or is the efficiency thing

btw i've gotten ddr2100 stable w/ a ~29% oc thanx to a64info beta it now uses a 14 divider getting 171.4mhzx2 342.8mhz @ 2.75v and 2.0-2-2-5-32 hehe top that ketxxx mister memory guru


----------



## pt (Sep 23, 2006)

cdawall said:


> 2.0-2-2-5-*32*


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

memory isnt aboutthe highest possable frequency, its about finding that balance between timings and overall speed.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

pt 32 is the dram idle timer 
ketxxx it gets ddr3200 spec now  and if you read the effeciency comparo i tried to start i get 97% efficiency appearently


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 23, 2006)

efficiency is easy to get at low frequencies (~DDR400) its the higher frequencies where the challenge comes in.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 23, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> efficiency is easy to get at low frequencies (~DDR400) its the higher frequencies where the challenge comes in.



ok sry i felt special and since i dont exactly have ddr2 i guess we will never know how good i am  though i hae a ecs board that supports ddr2 and ddr1 w/ a celeron on we will see btw is 97% about as high as i will be able to get? b/c of heat and all that other bs


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 24, 2006)

98% will be as high as the efficiency gets. the work involved for that 1% tho id be content with 97%


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 24, 2006)

woohoo  asus have released anther bios for me  0203. gonna mess with it now


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> woohoo  asus have released anther bios for me  0203. gonna mess with it now



im stuck with the 0304 for ages and it is almost the same piece of crap than the stock BIOS
look like asus only gives udates to the top of the line


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

ouch poor pt try xtreme they may have  modded bios for your board


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

I never know where to look for modded bios can you give me a link please? :s


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/index.php they have a lot of modded shit in hear tho still no help for me:shadedshu


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks  but i doubt they'll have anything for me too


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

lol thats how it goes


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

Nah nothing there for me.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Nah nothing there for me.



hehehe i thin my machspeed board and the jetway k8m8ms are the same exact board wonder if i can flash it to it  im goin to do some research as to how close to the same the boards are and if it is worth it to flash it one to the other


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

I went to Biostar's site there was an update for mine from 14/9 labeled "-Update CPU Micro Code" is it worth it?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

Canuto said:


> I went to Biostar's site there was an update for mine from 14/9 labeled "-Update CPU Micro Code" is it worth it?



no but look at this they look the same to you?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

There's a tiny difference above the Pci slots a black chip see it?


----------



## pt (Sep 24, 2006)

cdawall said:


> ouch poor pt try xtreme they may have  modded bios for your board


they just have a voltmod for the ram nothing more, a guy on asus forum discovered it, but i found a way to get more vdimm by software


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

Canuto said:


> There's a tiny difference above the Pci slots a black chip see it?



lol the jetway doesnt have the black chip doesnt matter the 2 already have the same bios on them exactly the same not even the amuals are diff lol how retarded is that  corp sharing


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

lol  corp sharing.
I guess you could try but remember you might kill your mobo.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

Canuto said:


> lol  corp sharing.
> I guess you could try but remember you might kill your mobo.



the two are the smae the same bios that i have updated to is what is on there site so there is no point in doing it


----------



## Canuto (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok... So what is the labeled "-Update CPU Micro Code"?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 24, 2006)

just a retarded way of saying we added some cpu to your list on the mobo oh adn try here for mods http://www.rebelshavenforum.com/sis-bin/ultimatebb.cgi


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, had a bit of a play with the new BIOS for the crosshair, asus have added some stuff they dont mention, of biggest note is FSB speeds. asus must of been watching when i said about increasing to 500MHz as they did that - then topped it by a further 150MHz  so max is now 650MHz  overall I like the bios, its fast, lots of options, and if you blink youll miss it loading xp 

however there are still a few things asus should seriously consider adding;

Crosshair General BIOS tweaks required

- Re-calibrate BIOS CPU temperature reading (-5c) or re-calibrate AI Booster CPU temp reading
- Add nF590 SLi chipset temperature
- Add extra BIOS save \ load profile

Crosshair general fixes required

- Correct wrong CPU MHz speed displayed in BIOS after a failed boot

Crosshair added BIOS options required

- Add divider for DDR2 600 (needed to help those stuck in no-mans land. eg having DDR800 that wont reach PC8000, allows for them to make optimum use of bandwidth)
- Add divider for DDR2 1000 (needed for those with PC8000 who dont want to OC)
- Increase FSB options to 500MHz **Sorted** As of BIOS 0203 increased to 650MHz

Notes;

Fine tuned voltage is not registered by BIOS or AI Booster; eg: setting 1.48125v still registers as a 1.475v reading.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

you don't have chipset temps?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 25, 2006)

Strange a toptoptop mobo without chipset temps...


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah i know, i thought it odd too  oh yeah, and currently DDR960 is what ive reached, timings need tweaking, but the speed is up there and secondary latencies are v.good.


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> yeah i know, i thought it odd too  oh yeah, and currently DDR960 is what ive reached, timings need tweaking, but the speed is up there and secondary latencies are v.good.



but you don't have neither sb nor nb or do you have one of them?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 25, 2006)

no chipset temps, lots of voltages but only temps are board temps and cpu temps


----------



## pt (Sep 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> no chipset temps, lots of voltages but only temps are board temps and cpu temps



isn't the board temps the sb temps?


----------



## Judas (Sep 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> no chipset temps, lots of voltages but only temps are board temps and cpu temps



The crosshair comes with temp sensor wires dont they measure the chipsets?


EDIT  nope manual just says they are for  temp monitoring


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 26, 2006)

yep, thats all they do. a nice touch all the same tho not often u see a manufacturer include temp probes


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 26, 2006)

Check your PM please Ketxxx....I need your help...


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 26, 2006)

votes to who thinks i should just start a "ask ket" thread?


----------



## pt (Sep 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> votes to who thinks i should just start a "ask ket" thread?



 i vote yes


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 26, 2006)

u would lol. and ill be shooting for ddr1000 soon


----------



## cdawall (Sep 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> votes to who thinks i should just start a "ask ket" thread?



poor ket you should get your own thing on the front page a section all to yourself lol this is why you dont advertise yourself as a ram techie hehe though ill have to admit some of your advice managed to get my ram up to ~342 mhz @2.0-2-2-5 well kinda anywayz which boosted my superpi score and would of booster my scm2 score but alas my bios went out and died on me (fcking POS)


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

alas everything has limits, and when that limit is reached....stick a bigger fan over it


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Uh.. I vote yes too,  i should make poll "Do you want an ask ket thread"?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

lol go on, i DARE u


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

You DARE me? I might be stupid enough to do that


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

lol id do it


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

I might if ketxxx doesn't mind ofcourse


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

lol i dared u didnt i? should be good for a laugh


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

crap if canutu you dont do it in the next 5mins i will


----------



## Canuto (Sep 27, 2006)

Already did a while ago


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

A minor update for folk, things are coming along nice, sadly the modules cant do DDR1000 stable, but I have found a nice balance around DDR960 - 975. I'm finalising timings, after which expect a mass of benchmarks  I wont be able to get 3GHz stable until I get a new cooler sadly, @ load temps are already toasty around 60C+, so I'm amazed it will boot @ 3ghz on stock cooling. Once I get a Scythe Infinity things will change, should bring load temps down to around 45C considering the low vcore it actually takes to boot 3ghz. From there I think 3.1GHz is possible, but not 3.2GHz 

lastly for now until the new CPU cooler I've settled on 2.88GHz, which is basically max stable  with stock cooling on the CPU.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

*I'm sorry folks.*

but im afraid all thats happened so far in the thread will have to happen again. im getting some XP8000 modules for testing and to answer various peeps questions. still want to see current scores?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

now what kinda question is that hell yes we do and this way we will see how much of an improvement the better ram makes


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> but im afraid all thats happened so far in the thread will have to happen again. im getting some XP8000 modules for testing and to answer various peeps questions. still want to see current scores?



yep lets see em


----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2006)

do the xp8000 run one the crosshair ?  see them over here but only in 2gb kit  for  a bit under 500e


----------



## pt (Sep 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> but im afraid all thats happened so far in the thread will have to happen again. im getting some XP8000 modules for testing and to answer various peeps questions. still want to see current scores?



I want to see the scores


----------



## cdawall (Sep 27, 2006)

oh well have fun w/ the uber ram and i really wanna see your new scores


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 27, 2006)

hah, ok ill prim everything up and finish the timings then run some benchmarks


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Sep 28, 2006)

Ketxxx, you know that if you get a better cooler than stock, you can reach new heights right? Or are you tring to find the max with stock?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

max with stock, then bigger and badder things  u dont think im gonna keep with stock do u?


----------



## Canuto (Sep 28, 2006)

Of course not...


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

thought u guys might like to see a pic of my cpu cooler i intend to get for my cpu  check that out  all i need to do is try and find out if it will fit on my crosshair.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 28, 2006)

nice cooler what fanns are you going to mount on it


----------



## pt (Sep 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> thought u guys might like to see a pic of my cpu cooler i intend to get for my cpu  check that out  all i need to do is try and find out if it will fit on my crosshair.



isn't that a schyte mine?  , i'm going to buy a si-97 as soon as the shop i bought stuff has the retention module


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

nope schyte infinity, probably mount a nice 80cfm fan to itas well. still need to find out if it will fit the crosshair though


----------



## pt (Sep 28, 2006)

i read a review somewhere that the si-128 is a worst cooler for 1ºc under load only, and in your mobo it would do great to cool the mb coolers


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

perhaps, but with an80cfm fan i have the potential for load temps as low as 40c with the infinity


----------



## pt (Sep 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> perhaps, but with an80cfm fan i have the potential for load temps as low as 40c with the infinity



at wich speeds?
btw did your mobo come with an optional fan for the mobo?


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 28, 2006)

probably around 60cfm. it did come with an optional fan, its for the heatpipes, dunno how effective it actually is, but i use it anyway as its totally inaudiable.


----------



## pt (Sep 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> probably around 60cfm. it did come with an optional fan, its for the heatpipes, dunno how effective it actually is, but i use it anyway as its totally inaudiable.



i have the spot for one, i wonder if there is any shop that sells them


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 30, 2006)

email asus, just say your fan was doa


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> email asus, just say your fan was doa



good idea  
the mobo temps are 34ºc so it's safe for now, if i need one i will call them


----------



## Judas (Sep 30, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> nope schyte infinity, probably mount a nice 80cfm fan to itas well. still need to find out if it will fit the crosshair though



its rather heavy though?     960g 
should be ok for the crosshair,   its compatible with these sockets	Intel Socket 478 & LGA 775, AMD Socket 754/939/940/AM2

i am gonna try one of these first Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 30, 2006)

dunno where u managed to find that info out but cheers  schytes own website didnt even have any compatibility list, at least not from what i could find.


----------



## Judas (Sep 30, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> dunno where u managed to find that info out but cheers  schytes own website didnt even have any compatibility list, at least not from what i could find.



review site over here http://www.skenegroup.net/fi/artikkelit/scythe_infinity
its all in finnish


----------



## Canuto (Sep 30, 2006)

That cooler's insane! I love it!

Ketxxx you gotta get that baby.


----------



## Judas (Sep 30, 2006)

Heres english review  says here too AM2

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article658-page1.html


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

good old silent pc, still sticking steadfast in thinking 24dba is actually loud


----------



## pt (Oct 1, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> good old silent pc, still sticking steadfast in thinking 24dba is actually loud



i wan't to see the temps it get


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 1, 2006)

with a fan @ 45cfm, like 42c according to silent pc, its quite unclear if they mean load or idle temps tho.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 7, 2006)

ok slight delay on things i know, i wanted to do some more testing (which is still going on now) but its getting there then benchies will be run. some may alsolike to know that on stock vcore, this cpu is happy to run 2.86GHz all day long  currently im testing 2.9GHz @ 1.42v


----------



## Judas (Oct 7, 2006)

New mushkin memory should be here by next week some time, still waiting on procesor though
ordered the newer x2 4600 65w model they have the x2 4200 in stock but nothing else


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 7, 2006)

cool. im gonna have to chase mushkin for my xp8000 test modules, got questions building up and they havent arrived yet, on the other hand its only been a week or so...but still, best to know if they have had a chance to send them off yet.


----------



## Judas (Oct 7, 2006)

oh yeah got my AC freezer 64 pro today as well ...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 7, 2006)

nice. im sticking with an FX60\62 HSF though, their just so damn customisable


----------



## Judas (Oct 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> cool. im gonna have to chase mushkin for my xp8000 test modules, got questions building up and they havent arrived yet, on the other hand its only been a week or so...but still, best to know if they have had a chance to send them off yet.



you getting the 1 gb kit ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 8, 2006)

i have no idea mushkin didnt tell me. ill be chasing them tomorrow though its not fun ppl expecting answers and as of yet i cant give them any.


----------



## pt (Oct 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> i have no idea mushkin didnt tell me. ill be chasing them tomorrow though its not fun ppl expecting answers and as of yet i cant give them any.



THEY DIDN'T TELLL YOU????
are you not paying for it


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 8, 2006)

No. The modules I'll be getting are for testing as a lot of folk have asked about the XP8000 and XP6400, once I get the modules I'll be able to answer all the questions and make some informed threads


----------



## pt (Oct 8, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> No. The modules I'll be getting are for testing as a lot of folk have asked about the XP8000 and XP6400, once I get the modules I'll be able to answer all the questions and make some informed threads



will you keep them after the test  
if so i want to be a mushkin tech. rep. too


----------



## Judas (Oct 9, 2006)

A muskin psu would be nice  Are they comming out with new models ?
hope my psu can handle my up grade not too sure on that one yet...

Hmm i recon they will give you the xp8000 1 gb kit ,thats still a nice piece of kit too,
be nice to see wot you can do with it


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot, for I am God   hopefully I'll know whats happening with the modules by tomorrow. wasnt able to get on my pc today.


----------



## pt (Oct 10, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> I am God


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 10, 2006)

Ketxxx a God?
Okay a God of Mushkin ram ;P


----------



## Judas (Oct 11, 2006)

Muskin memory might be here tomorrow ...if not friday by the latest


----------



## Judas (Oct 12, 2006)

Mushkin memory arrived today   nearly there,dont know when processor will  get here though ...could be awhile


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2006)

Ok fellas, its been a bit of a wait while us folk at Mushkin towers have been busy with this and that, but your pal Ket has got the 2GB XP2-8000 kit in Prowler as I type running @ DDR800, default timings of 4-5-4 1T @ 2v. I'll be doing the usual thorough testing and keeping you all updated. Once I've finished testing I'll also be making a nice Q&A which will hopefully answer most ppls questions about Redline XP2-8000 and our XP2-6400 parts.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 18, 2006)

Insane ram!! 

Have fun


----------



## Judas (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice one Ket...2GB  as well  ..Its a speed demon that ram   

will look forward to seeing some results


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm getting on with it as we speak  first up is the "boring" test. Testing the RAM @ default timings DDR2-800. Oblivion should be a good place to start with all its crazy textures, loading the CPU, memory accesses etc.


----------



## pt (Oct 18, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm getting on with it as we speak  first up is the "boring" test. Testing the RAM @ default timings DDR2-800. Oblivion should be a good place to start with all its crazy textures, loading the CPU, memory accesses etc.



just got my thermalright hr-03 today too


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

nice  i thinki might get a Arctic cooler freezer 64 and bung my own 92mm fan on it. itll likely look "boring" with just a LED 92mm showing, but screw that if its efficient.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

We want effience not blink-blink


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

dont u mean bli*g*-bli*g*


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Oct 19, 2006)

No, it's Bling-Bling....god damn whities! J/K


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

i got this months custom pc,in which they tested lots of ddr2 ram.heres what they got that mushkin to-

redline xp2-8000=1.1ghz at default timings@2.45v,1.14ghz at 6.6.6.18
xp2-6400=940mhz at default timings@2.4v,1.12ghz with lower timings(nvr specified)
ram tested on asus crosshair with 3800 x2 for amd
ram tested on asus p5b with e6700 for intel

hope this info is of some use.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

who done the review? no dissing them...but they did really crap only getting to 1.14GHz 6-6-6-18


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

it was james gorbold and josh blodwell.if you've heard of 'em.

what will that redline go upto then?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

typically the redline XP8000 will push 1.17GHz 4-4-4, voltage and timing variance are obviously subject to variation but they shouldnt have too much trouble reachin figures aound that.


----------



## Judas (Oct 19, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> i got this months custom pc,in which they tested lots of ddr2 ram.heres what they got that mushkin to-
> 
> redline xp2-8000=1.1ghz at default timings@2.45v,1.14ghz at 6.6.6.18
> xp2-6400=940mhz at default timings@2.4v,1.12ghz with lower timings(nvr specified)
> ...




You got a link for this ??


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

sorry i subscribe to the mag so this issue is not out till nxt month.you could try the custom pc webbie tho',they might have the test on there.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, I've just finished the "boring" tests with the modules - PC6400 std and tweaked timings, PC8000 std and marginally tweaked timings. Now I've just started to crank her up a little, currently 4-4-4 @ 2.2v working at 1084MHz 

Heres some Everest screens to entertain the eyes  now correct me if im wrong...but is that a single core CPU utterly destroying all other single core CPUs and snapping at the heels of the two dual cores?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

heres mine at 4ghz-







memory read,it does higher at 4.4ghz tho'-


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

lol dont worry in time ill go beat that  now stop being a wuss and show your shame, memory latency


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 19, 2006)

ok,i think you've got me on that one-







my ram is at 5.5.5.15@2.3v(cant go no higher on vmem) 
wonder if i could improve the latency.wot does the last number mean/do? (mem noob)


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

see sig  DDR2 has some things in common with DDR, what it doesnt have in common is whats obviously the new stuff. with a lot of work you might be able to eek your latency down to 62ns, as your mem controller isnt on the CPU tho i deffinately wouldnt hope for latency any better than 58-60ns.

ed- first SCM2 run, its compared to one of my old runs done @ 2.95GHz. Notice those memory scores and all round how close i am to demolishing all the tests and im only @ 2.7GHz. ive not even touched any secondary mem timings yet


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> see sig  DDR2 has some things in common with DDR, what it doesnt have in common is whats obviously the new stuff. with a lot of work you might be able to eek your latency down to 62ns, as your mem controller isnt on the CPU tho i deffinately wouldnt hope for latency any better than 58-60ns.



Yo, Ketxxx.  One question about Mushkin memory since you are the rep and all.  Do they have any DDR2 that runs on 1T command like the Corsair Pro?  Oh yeah how fast is ur rig now?  Sorry but I don't have time to read the pages since original post.  Can yours beat my 3.6 Ghz E6400?  .


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

firstly, respect your elders sonny before we all pwn j00  im by far nowhere near done optimising this rig yet. and specs are in system specs, their relatively up to date. As for modules that handle 1T without issue, the XP8000 should run fine @ 1T. up to what frequency im not 100% sure due to A64 DDR2 controllers being a bit immature atm. During earlier testing though I ran these XP8000 sticks absolutely flawless @ 3-3-3-10 1T DDR800. I'll be revisiting that area at some point to determine lowest latencies @ DDR800.


----------



## Judas (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> see sig  DDR2 has some things in common with DDR, what it doesnt have in common is whats obviously the new stuff. with a lot of work you might be able to eek your latency down to 62ns, as your mem controller isnt on the CPU tho i deffinately wouldnt hope for latency any better than 58-60ns.
> 
> ed- first SCM2 run, its compared to one of my old runs done @ 2.95GHz. Notice those memory scores and all round how close i am to demolishing all the tests and im only @ 2.7GHz. ive not even touched any secondary mem timings yet





Nice idle speed score


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

1.1GHz 4-4-4 2.25v  Thats as far as she goes for now, stability testing time.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

my aim is 1.2GHz


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

We're waiting


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> firstly, respect your elders sonny before we all pwn j00  im by far nowhere near done optimising this rig yet. and specs are in system specs, their relatively up to date. As for modules that handle 1T without issue, the XP8000 should run fine @ 1T. up to what frequency im not 100% sure due to A64 DDR2 controllers being a bit immature atm. During earlier testing though I ran these XP8000 sticks absolutely flawless @ 3-3-3-10 1T DDR800. I'll be revisiting that area at some point to determine lowest latencies @ DDR800.



Ahhhhh...please don't smite me oh mighty one, LOL.  Now on to serious talk.  Are you saying that 1T command rate is only stable up to certain frequency like rated frequency?  Is that a fact for all memories or just Mushkin alone?  BTW why are you using stock heatsink for your CPU???


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

1T command rate has always been, and always will, be subject to DRAM frequency. Look at the old PC4800, a lot of that stuff ran 2T due to its sheer frequency, and the modules that could hack 1T were usually with 3-4-4 or 3-3-3 timings and absolutely zero clocking headroom. In real world applications however you will be hard pressed to see 1T vs 2T performance loss as its in the region of 2-3%.

As to a more direct answer, its as I said. Due to the DDR2 mem controller on AM2 CPUs being a bit immature atm your MMV depending on how good the mem controller is. All I can say is what I know, and thats these XP2-8000 modules ran flawlessly @ PC6400 3-3-3-10 1T. To a lesser extent I kept pushing and reached DDR2-880 I think it was, so a ballpark figure with an AM2 system is likely to be DDR2-840 @ 1T. If you want a 100% answer of if the XP2-8000 will run 1T @ PC8000 I can ask Brian, hes our head R&D guy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

Canuto said:


> We're waiting



I'm working on it  I'll try to post if its all stable or not in 3hrs or so, Oblivion is a great app to use to find even the smallest weakest link in a system.


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 1T command rate has always been, and always will, be subject to DRAM frequency. Look at the old PC4800, a lot of that stuff ran 2T due to its sheer frequency, and the modules that could hack 1T were usually with 3-4-4 or 3-3-3 timings and absolutely zero clocking headroom. In real world applications however you will be hard pressed to see 1T vs 2T performance loss as its in the region of 2-3%.
> 
> As to a more direct answer, its as I said. Due to the DDR2 mem controller on AM2 CPUs being a bit immature atm your MMV depending on how good the mem controller is. All I can say is what I know, and thats these XP2-8000 modules ran flawlessly @ PC6400 3-3-3-10 1T. To a lesser extent I kept pushing and reached DDR2-880 I think it was, so a ballpark figure with an AM2 system is likely to be DDR2-840 @ 1T. If you want a 100% answer of if the XP2-8000 will run 1T @ PC8000 I can ask Brian, hes our head R&D guy.



Oh man, just 2-3 % increase.  Now I am sad.  The Corsair PC6400 Pro does not seem too good now, sigh.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Oblivion is a great app to use to find even the smallest weakest link in a system.



wurd to that - it's killer!

plus it's a great app period!

keep it comin!


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 19, 2006)

You guys need to make some DDR2 800 2-2-2-2 memory damn the cost  just out put it on the market for everyone . They will come, you make them , they will come


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

i_am_mustang_man said:


> wurd to that - it's killer!
> 
> plus it's a great app period!
> 
> keep it comin!



tune in around 9:40pm uk time for the next thrilling episode of operation crosshair


----------



## pt (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> tune in around 9:40pm uk time for the next thrilling episode of operation crosshair



it's 10pm i'm waiting


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

22:06...


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2006)

come on now were all waiting in anticipation


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

ok, a few teething problems to overcome but nothing major, it seems like its just a case of voltage. @ 2.35v oblivion crashed to desktop around the 3hrs 15mins mark, suggesting slight voltage fluctuation is likely responsible for that. its now set to 2.4v, which should remedy the problem. timings are still 4-4-4.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 19, 2006)

Keep it up


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

course


----------



## pt (Oct 19, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> course



keep up the good job


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 19, 2006)

ill get 1.1GHz stable before the nights out  just gotta get back into oblivion and play it some. im 99% positive 2.4v is the fix.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 19, 2006)

lol 99% positive man i havnt been that sure in a long time


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

quick update before i collapse into bed, 2.4v has fixed things it looks like. more details when i wake up...


----------



## pt (Oct 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> quick update before i collapse into bed, 2.4v has fixed things it looks like. more details when i wake up...



wake up
it's 10.27 am


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

im awake now 

just a new primordia score atm for DDR1100, that performance delta aint bad  an extra 50MHz on the CPU and 16MHz on the RAM sees me breaking 1500pts  RAM timings still 4-4-4, 2.4v.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

New bunch of pretty everest pictures, i'll edit with SCM2 scores in the next 10 mins or so.

ed- new SCM2 score added, timings still 4-4-4, 2.5v to ensure stability, overall frequency now 1124MHz


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Not to give too much away yet.....ive just zoomed past 10GB\s in everest


----------



## Canuto (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Heres what I deem a "worthy" SCM2 score, i'll update in a few with all new everest results.

ed- all the pretty pictures


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice    getting closer to those Conroes,with a single core too


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

the goal is 1700pts, and there is an outside chance i may be able to squeak 1800pts with a faster FSB and lower multiplier. the best thing to look at by far is that RAM MHz, 1184  isnt that a new WR?


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

If you can get a little more than 1813.82 pt you have knock two Conroes off


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmm...that I think I can do, itll take a Arctic freezer 64 pro to do it, but its possible. i'll order the cooler in the next day or two.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

CPU-Z validation  and wtf is OCDB? was gonna publish the current mem clock here on TPU


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

AHHH my new ocz 700w Game Xstream psu arrived today   should do me nicely for a while


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

OCZ? *hack cough wheeze* POS *cough*


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> OCZ? *hack cough wheeze* POS *cough*



Sit down ket and breath in ....and out  ....in ....and out     have a shot of whiskey  ..it may help

Hehe  thought ud say that,they were on sale so i got one ,dont have mushkin psu over here


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

i bet i can find a supplier that sells mushkin psus


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

over here ??  or there  ??


----------



## Canuto (Oct 20, 2006)

Ket OCDB = Overclock data base   
Download and run the suite than post it for everyone to see


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

lol, that should really have its name changed, it reminded me of a programming language and i was like wtf has that got to do with clocking


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 20, 2006)

Judas said:


> over here ??  or there  ??



where u r of course , or at least a supplier that will ship to u.


----------



## Judas (Oct 20, 2006)

Got new ocz psu in had a few problems pc would not boot it just foze on the post screen,then after that  windows keep  bsod ing for some reason ...weird seems fine now


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 21, 2006)

ill be back shortly with more results folks


----------



## Canuto (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok


----------



## Judas (Oct 24, 2006)

Got my AM2 processor today


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

i love my am2 3500+@2.8gz 



> updated,thats 2.8 with best to date timings/latancys.
> 
> 
> also true 2.9
> ...



hows that look 

oh and the system specs are in my system specs pulldown


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

honestly? kill 1T, its not helping at all. try running 4-4-4-12 2T. AM2 isnt picky about 1T vs 2T particularly, it just loves the MHz 

update: A64 freezer pro has been ordered, should be here thursday when i hope to bring 3GHz to the table rock solid stable


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> honestly? kill 1T, its not helping at all. try running 4-4-4-12 2T. AM2 isnt picky about 1T vs 2T particularly, it just loves the MHz
> 
> update: A64 freezer pro has been ordered, should be here thursday when i hope to bring 3GHz to the table rock solid stable



I want to see that freezer


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> honestly? kill 1T, its not helping at all. try running 4-4-4-12 2T. AM2 isnt picky about 1T vs 2T particularly, it just loves the MHz
> 
> update: A64 freezer pro has been ordered, should be here thursday when i hope to bring 3GHz to the table rock solid stable



dosnt help, ram dosnt like 4-4-4-12 at these clocks, i spent hours messing with it to get to this poing, it was at 2t, but i tested 1t and it was stable so i figuared why not use it since it brings latancy down and bandwith up?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

i would post a pic being sarcastic....but after looking at 6 reviews and google images it amazes me to see not a single person has had enough camera skills to take one decent pic of the freezer 64 pro :\

on the plus side AC have done a half decent job  so here is your pic of the freezer 64 pro  







temps should be vastly improved with this cooler - ~42c load vs 55 - 60c :S once i find some 12,000+ grit sandpaper i will likely remove the cooler and improve the surface finish, m sure im not the only one who would like to see AC spend a few more pennies on making the base flawlessly shiny, even if we have to pay a little more for it, its worth it imo. its a shame the fins havent been finished with a perfect mirror finish, it they were, this would further enhance cooling. as a last mod i will probably replace the stock 92mm fan with another, higher cfm varient.

the freezer is a right oddball tho, so odd in fact i might have to change airflow outlets in my case  those who have it already know, but for those who dont, the freezer 64 fan orientation isnt your typical "sits on top" instead it sits what could technically be considered the fans side. youll all see what i mean when i get it and take my own pics


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> dosnt help, ram dosnt like 4-4-4-12 at these clocks, i spent hours messing with it to get to this poing, it was at 2t, but i tested 1t and it was stable so i figuared why not use it since it brings latancy down and bandwith up?



max voltage the ram can take? if its a bit limited, say 2.3v before it starts erroring due to too much voltage, if u havent already try 5-5-5-12 2T timings and see how far you can go.


----------



## bruins004 (Oct 24, 2006)

I love that cooler....Wish I had one, but I stuck with the stock ones for now....
Just out of curiosity what is 80F convert to in Celsius b/c that is what I am currently getting and the rest of my system is round 72F.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

not exactly sure what farenhiet (sp) equates to in celcius, but i think its around the 40c range.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> max voltage the ram can take? if its a bit limited, say 2.3v before it starts erroring due to too much voltage, if u havent already try 5-5-5-12 2T timings and see how far you can go.



like i said, i tryed them, i have to back the asyc latancy off to get the mhz this high,the extra bandwith dosnt help really anyway, just fun to crank settings up.

my board provides 2.1 to ram, and from what i been reading you dont want to take this ram past 2.2 anyway in most cases it starts to bugger up at higher then 2.1 :/.


i will systool the clocks down to 5-5-5-15 cr2 for you and bench, but it wont be as good as what i have now for memory perf......


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

chances are it will be as good. shame about vdimm limits, a tad more with 5-5-5 and DDR2-850 would likely be in sight, giving better scores allround. maybe ill do a comparison sometime, but im lazy atm  spending 100+hrs testing modules kinda makes u temporarily sick of wanting to experiment


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

see told ya it would be worse


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

thats 5-5-5, i was suggesting 4-4-4 2T would yeild better results if the sticks could handle it  and if not 5-5-5 was worth attempting only if you had enough vdimm available to shoot for DDR2-850+


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> chances are it will be as good. shame about vdimm limits, a tad more with 5-5-5 and DDR2-850 would likely be in sight, giving better scores allround. maybe ill do a comparison sometime, but im lazy atm  spending 100+hrs testing modules kinda makes u temporarily sick of wanting to experiment



send me some ram to test 

this ram was like 178bucks, spd for 400=3-3-3-8  533=4-4-4-12  667=5-5-5-15, its ocz gold stuff, nothing grand, but its default volts 1.8, so it benifits from what little voltege i give it more then higher rated kits whos stock volts are higher would.

my board also dosnt yet allow memory to be set above spd, not that it matters much, im pushing this ram pretty good as it is specly for the price i payed, im beeting out people i have seen with 200+$ kits(some insist my ram cant be what i say it is ROFL)

what i love is seeing ppl get 1066 kits with a64 then notunderstanding why they wont post with most am2 boards(voltage and spd)

a64 arent bandwith dependant for perf as much as latancy inmy exp, my 754 setup in any real world app or game the common man uses comes in at the same level as a 2.4gz 939 chip dispite having 1/2 the bandwith 
unfortunetly clawhammers dont overclock so good


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

well, @ PC8000 these XP modules run great @ 2.2v, so naaaaaaaa


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 24, 2006)

lol, common u can send me extras i wont mind


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

hey quite crapping my thread! you had your chance to vote on an "ask ket" thread  (go look in general nonsense, thread as long since died in there somewhere )


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

"ask ket"


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

it did pretty well to start, and that scared me having something like 70% wanting an ask ket thread  then it subsequently hit the pan, which was a relife


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

It was a barrel of laughs  

I was actually seeing that thread being made...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

fortunately i wasnt  got scared after a few pages tho where most wanted one lol


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think one Ket would be enough to take care of that thread


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

one ket would be enough, there just wouldnt be enough time in one day


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

That's what i meant


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 24, 2006)

i know, i just love mixing words up


----------



## Canuto (Oct 24, 2006)

Lol


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 25, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> Heres what I deem a "worthy" SCM2 score, i'll update in a few with all new everest results.
> 
> ed- all the pretty pictures



  Not a bad score considering I am using OCZ Gold Kit with crappy timing. ($166 btw, not $430).


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 25, 2006)

lmao. No good trying to show me up boy cos u got a higher SCM2 score currently, go look at my screenshot again, my memory performance absolutely slaughters you


----------



## cdawall (Oct 25, 2006)

stop trying to show off ketxxx if im not mmstaken when you look at my mem scores they were damn close to people who ran oc'd 3200 and i was on 2100 so your not the only "specialist" when it comes to ram


----------



## pt (Oct 25, 2006)

cdawall said:


> stop trying to show off ketxxx if im not mmstaken when you look at my mem scores they were damn close to people who ran oc'd 3200 and i was on 2100 so your not the only "specialist" when it comes to ram



ketxxx is ram GOD


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 25, 2006)

cdawall said:


> stop trying to show off ketxxx if im not mmstaken when you look at my mem scores they were damn close to people who ran oc'd 3200 and i was on 2100 so your not the only "specialist" when it comes to ram



im not showing off im just clocking  as i told u too, lower frequencies are easy to get the lower latencies, its figuring out how to keep them @ DDR550>


----------



## Judas (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice memory the redline  got you great score with single core too


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

the memory alone didnt do it  its tight latencies at such high frequencies really helped with the cpu tests tho


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> the memory alone didnt do it  its tight latencies at such high frequencies really helped with the cpu tests tho



Hahahah....you people get worked up too easily.  I am just messing with yall.  Bored at work right now.  I know my RAM sucks compared to yours.  Heh Ketxxx, are you Viet?  My girlfriend' cousin also name Ket and he looks similar to you.  Nooo, is it true that all Azians look alike?!!!
PS: Dang, look at them groupies you got with you man: Cdawall, pt, Judas, etc.  Tell them to get you a beer or something,  Ohhh....here comes the flame!!!  LOL  Cheers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

lol no flame, im not a beer man tho i pref jack daniels  w00t! another 6hrs my new cooler should arrive and the epic quest continues!


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> lol no flame, im not a beer man tho i pref jack daniels  w00t! another 6hrs my new cooler should arrive and the epic quest continues!



Jack 'n Coke is the way to do it  .  For me it's Vodka + whatever and mojitos  .  So you haven't answer my question.  Are you Viet???  Another question, you were building from scratch with the board and the amd 3500, why not go with Conroe?  It should cost about the same and it will go much better with your ram.


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

no im not viet  thats me in my av pic  i didnt go conroe just because i like amd, they have always been sturdy reliable fast and not too expensive


----------



## hv43082 (Oct 26, 2006)

I see.  Brand loyalty is still alive after all.  Good luck with your project!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

brand loyalty isnt really a factor for me. amd are just the more versatile platform atm. AM2 boards will even be able to take AM3 CPUs when they come out. unlike intel that seem to have an inherent habit of insisting with every new cpu iteration that comes out you need a brand spanking new board with a new chipset.


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 26, 2006)

or not even a new chipset, just a new board with diffrent bios

my buddy tim works for the intel test lab, the core2duo chips are NOT hardware limited to spicific boards its software fused to work only on spicific boards, he got one for testing thats a RETAIL chip thats just "un fused" and can be fused using software.

core could work in any 775 board that supports dual core, but intel wanted to sell more chipsets and boards, so they dissabled that.

intel sockets(from memory here)
370(orignal celeron)
370(p3 copper mine)
370(tuilitin)
423(orignal p4 lasted aroud 6 months)
478(400/533)
478(533/800)
479(? i know it excists egg has/had chips for it)
60x(server)
775(first version for 1 core chips)
775(dual core pentium-d)
775(core2duo)

wait a second i will quote myself from pcper that will be faster


> as to sockets
> 
> 370 celeron
> 370copermine
> ...



that pretty much sums it up 

amd is the way to go for longevity and long term support.


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

what about slot 1?
i'm using one now


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> or not even a new chipset, just a new board with diffrent bios



oh great...so its not only bad enough intel make you buy new boards, their not even really using a new chipset just renaming an existing one.... :\


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

w00t! freezer 64 pro is fitted  and 3GHz I'm officially "touching"  even with 1.54v (big step from 1.42v i know, but all CPUs eventually have that Vcore barrier, you just have to hope it isnt too far) shes idling at an incredible 41c


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

Molecular Dynamics completed in 54.8 secs
Cryptography completed in 278.4 secs

and thats all with the XP8000 reverted back to PC8000 @ 4-4-4-12 timings. Not too shabby  I'm going to test oblivion, and if she passes it will then be time to hit warp speed and crack 4-4-4 @ 1200MHz DDR2 speed, I'm almost frothing at the kinda numbers SCM2 is gonna turn out at those speeds with a 3GHz chip


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

*Evil laugh*


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

I just had to raise vcore to 1.57v 

ed- still good temps tho 42-43c idle


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Gee i feel for you.. :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

1.58v


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

You might want to stop...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

I have, 1.6v of adrenaline on air is enough for my liking. plus 1.55 > 1.60 gave nothing in the stability stakes, which i am surprised about. On the plus side I should stillbe able to get 2.92GHz stable now with a better cooler, possibly 2.95 as well. 3GHz tho....that requires more......"exotic" cooling, if you catch my drift


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

I do 

Poor chip didn't get to 3Ghz :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

I know  it is mysterious tho....so close to 3G @ 1.42v, yet nomatter how much extra vcore no dice....makes me wonder if the BIOS has more to do with it than the chip....hmm..


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Let's think...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

Now I think about it it might be the IHS...If I remove that I might squeak by 3GHz...then I have to worry about how to make the Freezer 64 fit the naked CPU tho, it won't be a simple adjustment like it was with the Zalman...


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Ket you're crazy... that's good btw 
I'll sit and learn with your mistakes/success


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

Canuto said:


> Ket you're crazy...









.............


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Exactly...

The maddest the brightest


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 26, 2006)

at least hes not brewing up his own phase change exotic cooling system using old refrigratoes and such, thats a true mad moder/overclocker(and i have seen them in action!!!!!)


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2006)

cant you just fit some vantec turbines onto it and blow all the air you can over it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> at least hes not brewing up his own phase change exotic cooling system using old refrigratoes and such, thats a true mad moder/overclocker(and i have seen them in action!!!!!)



Actually, I've recently been trying to use a freezer (uknow them big things with food in) to cool my box without all that nasty moisture.


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

That idea occurred to me once but i thought it was way too risky, i dare you to try it


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

I have been trying it  only short stints atm but its not going terribly, so far anyway...


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

You are actually running your PC inside a freezer???!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

in short bursts measuring for moisture, yes


----------



## Canuto (Oct 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> .............


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> in short bursts measuring for moisture, yes



you're nuts , and i think it's a BIOS problem, not a cpu one, but you could consider looking for a 3800+


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

pt said:


> you're nuts



Ta


----------



## cdawall (Oct 26, 2006)

lol thats insane in a FREEZER thats cheating im pretty sure


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 26, 2006)

its not insane, its economical in theory


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its not insane, its economical in theory



very economical


----------



## cdawall (Oct 27, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> its not insane, its economical in theory



no its just cheating plane and simple no way around it sry  good clock though


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

maybe ill try 3G again with the freezer  and by that im not talking the air cooler


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> maybe ill try 3G again with the freezer  and by that im not talking the air cooler



like i said before
"you're nuts"


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

being nuts is just an alternative way for a mind to work


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

Right...


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> being nuts is just an alternative way for a mind to work



very alternative

in fact everyone is a little nuts, one's more than another's


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

and me more than most


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

You and all the power users 

Mwuahahaha ->


----------



## pt (Oct 28, 2006)

Canuto said:


> You and all the power users
> 
> Mwuahahaha ->



POWER USERS RULE TPU
(w1zard will not like the sentence above)


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

He doesn't care.

Hint: W1zz rules the world...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

W1zz may rule the world, but im still god


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

And i'm A POWER USER!





Mwuahahahahah


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

as am i canuto but a better one so


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

and i fall healthily between both of ya, meaning i can  slap both of you round the back of the head


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

You like us too much to do that


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

thats not nice ket :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

im older, so i feel obliged to exact "justice"


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> im older, so i feel obliged to exact "justice"



yeah and im a stupid teen so im obliged to 
A. cause car accidents b/c i drive to fast
B. piss of my parents 
C. be a royal ass to anyone older or younger than me 
D. and finally get drunk off my ass at parties  <- thats my personal fav


----------



## Canuto (Oct 28, 2006)

cdawall said:


> yeah and im a stupid teen so im obliged to
> A. cause car accidents b/c i drive to fast
> B. piss of my parents
> C. be a royal ass to anyone older or younger than me
> D. and finally get drunk off my ass at parties  <- thats my personal fav



My A would be "Chikas..."
D rules...


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

As a 22yr old my responsibilities include

- Chatting up chikas
- getting pissed off my face at least 2 nights a week
- having lots of sex
- generally throwing caution to the wind
- making girls "wet" at the mere sight of me 
- generally making anarse of myself for the hell of it
- many more random things


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> As a 22yr old my responsibilities include
> 
> - Chatting up chikas
> - getting pissed off my face at least 2 nights a week
> ...



ur mum's friends dont count as chikas

ur hand dosnt count as sex

spraying grrlz with a squirt gun isnt nice.

 

sorry but i had to 

and im catching with posts per day


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

but not me hahahahaha im still ahead


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

yes but whos been here longer


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

and your point is??????????


----------



## AshenSugar (Oct 28, 2006)

give me some time, i will catchup 

where i to try and catchup i would endup banned for spaming/overloading the forums


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 28, 2006)

lol, bastard  and i was about to post a pic of a madly hot redhead chicka for everyone too  (seriously i am gonna, needs some "editing" first tho, there wasnt a clothed version )


----------



## cdawall (Oct 28, 2006)

AshenSugar said:


> give me some time, i will catchup
> 
> where i to try and catchup i would endup banned for spaming/overloading the forums



poor poor ashensugar


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

benchmarks are starting to come in now as I squeak closer to that elusive 3GHz  I think we can all agree that 24 mins for a 32MB PI test is pretty sweet


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> benchmarks are starting to come in now as I squeak closer to that elusive 3GHz  I think we can all agree that 24 mins for a 32MB PI test is pretty sweet



pretty cool, what about 1M?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

1MB completes in 28.578 seconds


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> 1MB completes in 28.578 seconds



nice


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

ok ok heres a screenshot  ignore the other tests, ive only run 32MB and 1MB @ 2.93GHz


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> ok ok heres a screenshot  ignore the other tests, ive only run 32MB and 1MB @ 2.93GHz



nice score anyway, ny best at 1M was 33, (something), and it was unstable


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

more volts


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> more volts



temps we're holding me back, it passed the 61ºc on load  
i'm looking for a cooler for the cpu (with blue leds), a 90mm fan, and of course some good memory


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

cheap is cheerful, AC Freezer 64  before you go about fitting it and it breaking your mounting bracket like it did mine, there are some mods you should do to it, pressure remains very good still, it just wont break anything. best part is the freezer will also take a 92mm fan, so just go buy a 92mm led 3pin and your off


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> cheap is cheerful, AC Freezer 64  before you go about fitting it and it breaking your mounting bracket like it did mine, there are some mods you should do to it, pressure remains very good still, it just wont break anything. best part is the freezer will also take a 92mm fan, so just go buy a 92mm led 3pin and your off



it is possible to change the fan?  
cool then my choice is between it and a led fan or a thermalright ultra 90 with a 90mm bue led fan

but first i need the money, and my ram back


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

yep. you can remove the fan quite easily (but keep the housing thing on the HS) then with a few tiny dabs of superglue to hold it fast (but not so u cant take it back off for whatever reason) a 3rd party 92mm fan should sit right on np.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> yep. you can remove the fan quite easily (but keep the housing thing on the HS) then with a few tiny dabs of superglue to hold it fast (but not so u cant take it back off for whatever reason) a 3rd party 92mm fan should sit right on np.



 
thanks they cost almost the same, i will have to decide


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

if you feel like doing a bit of modding, then AC Freezer 64 all the way


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

screenies. benchmarks are a little lower thanexpected, but thats largely to the fact im using modded drivers for better image quality and games performance - not benchmarks.


----------



## Judas (Nov 2, 2006)

I thought you were getting new Vid card ?  change yur mind ?

Well with any luck should have my processor by tomorrow it wont be the 65 watt version of the x2 4600, it'll be the normal one  89 watt i think it was


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

yea, was a x1800, then 7950gt, now it might be a gx2


----------



## Judas (Nov 2, 2006)

you did not like the GTO then ?   might as well wait and see what the new nVIDIA GeForce 8800 s  are like


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

their ugly..... unless someone has a "brainwave" and ventures off of that green pcb. even then their hot as hell, big, and require their own mini nuclear reactor to run.


----------



## pt (Nov 2, 2006)

Ketxxx said:


> their ugly..... unless someone has a "brainwave" and ventures off of that green pcb. even then their hot as hell, big, and require their own mini nuclear reactor to run.



very true, have you tought of getting a x1950pro or a xt?


----------



## Ketxxx (Nov 2, 2006)

love to.... but with the onset of uni nvidia cards are better for me, so if i need the extra horsepower all i gotta do is sli and im off again


----------



## Judas (Nov 4, 2006)

its Alive....its Alive


----------



## pt (Nov 4, 2006)

Judas said:


> its Alive....its Alive



nice, waht about some becnhies?   sm2, and super pi?


----------



## Judas (Nov 5, 2006)

not too bad


----------



## pt (Nov 5, 2006)

Judas said:


> not too bad



put it in the sm2 thread (see link on my sign)   so i can update it


----------

